# Justin Timberlake - FutureSex/LoveSounds



## Janice (Sep 3, 2006)

One word:

HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this boy is TALENTED. Honestly, I've never been a fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 recently I got a chance to listen to the entire album before it's release on 9/12 (IIRC) and it's TIGHT. The entire album is so incredibly sexy, and drops many of the industries hottest names on tracks. Do yourself a favor and check it out!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 3, 2006)

Indeed!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 3, 2006)

If the rest of the songs on the album are going to be at least half as good as his first single, SexyBack, then it WILL kick ass!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2006)

JT = One happy juneplum! i love him and i frickin KNEW this cd was going to kick a**!


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 4, 2006)

how'd you get to listen to it ahead of time?!    I must know.

I have it pre-ordered on iTunes, so I can dl it as soon as I get to work!! lol  So excited.


----------



## Vicky88 (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree. It's wonderful. He is wonderful.

I LOOOOOOOVE 'Losing My Way'.


----------



## Janice (Sep 5, 2006)

My favs are LoveStoned (shortend title), Summer Love (shortend title), My Love, and Chop Me Up.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 5, 2006)

i've been waiting for this...yum. i know it's going to be a great CD!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

the snippet i heard of his single didnt appeal to me. but i will definitely have to give this a listen. i loved his last cd.


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

I cannnnnot wait for this...

Okay, but I'm a dummy, I went to Best Buy looking for it last week...and was like wtf?! where is IT!? ...and then the guy told me Tuesday...I walked out miffed with the Xtina CD...which is YUCK.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 11, 2006)

i just read in people that they gave him 4 stars for this...not to be a follower, but i'd be willing to pay up to see what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

THIS JUST IN:

The Album ROCKS.


he's so hottttttttttttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 12, 2006)

It's on sale @ Target for $9.88, I bought it today too.


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 13, 2006)

*FutureSexLoveSound - JT?*

Neone heard the new CD yet? I got it last week.. Im in love w/ it. It just flows to me.. Alot of good songs.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love it too -- he's got a good mix of styles on there too. It's become one of those CDs you can throw on and whoever's around will like it.


----------



## angelica (Oct 13, 2006)

I got it and I love it.  Dont it sound like hes talking about Britney Spears in some??


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 19, 2006)

I loved his first cd & was shocked that I this one was even better.  I am so po'd that he is not coming to Seattle on his upcoming tour!  Grrr....


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yah I loved his first CD to death but this one is much much better.. Im glad he waited before coming out w/ a sophomore album instead of putting out some trash just to stay in the limelight.. it was WELL worth the wait.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_I got it and I love it.  Dont it sound like hes talking about Britney Spears in some??_

 
Yes, that what goes around comes around song to be exact. I just got the joint today, and I must say I'm feeling it. I'm not really diggin new music that has been coming out. But, this one was cool.


----------



## angelica (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Yes, that what goes around comes around song to be exact. I just got the joint today, and I must say I'm feeling it. I'm not really diggin new music that has been coming out. But, this one was cool._

 
He must of really loved her cause for him to be singing about her in both of his albums is something


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_He must of really loved her cause for him to be singing about her in both of his albums is something_

 

*I honestly don't think he loves anyone except himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*I'm sorry...I hate to rain on a parade..but I just cannot get into him.  In MY opinion he seems (and granted, I don't know him personally...so I'm only going by what I've seen in media) to be selfish, self-serving, egotistical, and concieted.  And I never got the hype over his looks, either.  IMO, he really is less than average, in my eyes.  And all this talent...I just don't see it.  I've always felt his recording success is contributed more by other people than by his own efforts/'talents'..(as with N-Sync..I don't think he'd be where he is today without that collaboration), and then to sound mixing, technology, and recording specialists. But, he IS a multi-millionaire...which means that people around the globe love him...I guess *they* see something in him I don't.  *


----------



## little teaser (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I honestly don't think he loves anyone except himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*I'm sorry...I hate to rain on a parade..but I just cannot get into him. In MY opinion he seems (and granted, I don't know him personally...so I'm only going by what I've seen in media) to be selfish, self-serving, egotistical, and concieted. And I never got the hype over his looks, either. IMO, he really is less than average, in my eyes. And all this talent...I just don't see it. I've always felt his recording success contributed more to other people (as with N-Sync..I don't think he'd be where he is today without that collaboration), and then to sound mixing, technology, and recording specialists. But, he IS a multi-millionaire...which means that people around the globe love him...I guess *they* see something in him I don't. *_

 
i totally agree!!! i dont see what all the hype is either but i like rock so maybe that's it and he is egotistical and i dont know why i mean hes fucking cameron diaz not jeanna jameson


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i totally agree!!! i dont see what all the hype is either but i like rock so maybe that's it and he is egotistical and i dont know why i mean* hes fucking cameron diaz not jeanna jameson*_


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 1, 2006)

Everyone likes what they like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's never come off as cocky to me. Confident, yes (Which is sexy). Sure of himself, yes. Cocky? Nah. MHO...


----------

